# MTB-Strecke im Volkspark



## Folki (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

war vor einiger Zeit im Volkspark unterwegs und habe dabei ein Schild einer Bürgerinitiative ("Rettet den Volkspark" oder so ähnlich) gesehen.

Unter anderem kritisieren sie da Pläne, nach denen im Volkspark eine "Mountainbike-Strecke mit verschiedenen Schweirigkeitsstufen" eingerichtet werden soll.

Wisst ihr da was drüber? (Nicht über die Initiative - über die Pläne)

Küss die Hand gn`ä Frau
Folki


----------



## edvars (24. August 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> war vor einiger Zeit im Volkspark unterwegs und habe dabei ein Schild einer Bürgerinitiative ("Rettet den Volkspark" oder so ähnlich) gesehen.
> 
> ...



Cool!, eine sehr gute ide, bisher war der ort nur der grosste Hundetoilette Europas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2006)

Und das soll ja wohl dann auch so bleiben


----------



## Folki (25. August 2006)

catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Und das soll ja wohl dann auch so bleiben



...zumindest wenn es nach dieser Bürgerinitiative geht!
Gründen wir doch einfach die "Bürgerinitiative gegen die Bürgerinitiative `Rettet den Volkspark` !"


----------



## flo27 (26. August 2006)

vielleicht wird ja erstmal geklärt, worum es überhaupt geht...

es gibt von der stadt einen entwivklungsplan, der die "erschliessung" des parkes vorsieht. da ist nämlich nix mehr mit juhjuh...
einen teil wollen sie demnach für kommerzielle zwecke, sprich hotel, sportanlagen und gastronomie öffnen (anbindung an aol arena). was dann noch von dem öffentlichen raum übrigbleibt, ist noch gar nicht geklärt. der dahliengarten wird im übrigen vergrössert (tourismus). vorschläge, wie eine "Mountainbike-Strecke mit verschiedenen Schweirigkeitsstufen" oder sonstiges gibt es natürlich, um die vereinnahmung von öffentlichen raum schmackhaft zu machen. wer den v-park kennt, kann sich ja vorstellen, wie auf einer derart kleinen fläche sowas dann aussehen kann. da helfen auch keine singletrails mehr. schließlich gibt es ja noch die hundelobby, die fussgängerlobby und und und, die überlassen einer handvoll mtblern nicht unbedingt das (restliche) feld.
und auf die bemerkung "grosste Hundetoilette Europas" ist folgendes zu sagen: der v-park wurde seit mind. 1 jahrzehnt nur notdürftig gepflegt. die fläche ist sehr groß, sowas kostet geld. die überlegung, teile zu verkaufen, stand also schon fest. man spart sich unterhaltungskosten, hat kurzfristige einnahmen durch verkauf oder verpachtung und lockt zahlungskräftige touristen (DIE ziele der stadt überhaupt...stichwort musikhalle etc.).

so, meine meinung dazu ist wohl deutlich geworden...kann natürlich jeder anders beurteilen. hab's nur so ausgeführt, weil ja einige hier den park mountainbiketechnisch nutzen (wie ich früher auch mal und sie's vielleicht interessieren könnte.


grüsse


----------



## edvars (27. August 2006)

flo27 schrieb:
			
		

> und auf die bemerkung "grosste Hundetoilette Europas" ist folgendes zu sagen: der v-park wurde seit mind. 1 jahrzehnt nur notdürftig gepflegt. die fläche ist sehr groß, sowas kostet geld.
> grüsse



Das die hundehälter das Parkanlage zukacken lasst, hat doch nichts mit geld zu tun, zeigt aber wie wenig die Hundehälter in wirklichkeit ihre "beliebte" volkspark und ihre mitburger schätzt.

Morten.


----------



## flo27 (27. August 2006)

auch hundemist wird von der stadtreinigung beseitigt (ob in parks das auch so ist, wag ich allerdings wirklich zubezweifeln.


----------



## Cycomiko (30. August 2006)

mal so  nebenbei, leider ist der Volkspark(kurz VP) von irgendwelchen militanten rentnern in der hand die absichtlich die single trails mit ästen, baumstämmen oder sogar fäkalien versperren, haben das schon oft mitbekommen, scheint so als ob dort sich immer welche zum "cruising" treffen, auf jeden fall wurde schon oft genug obszöne sachen dort gesehen.

neben den trails sind auch ein paar jumps die wir dort gebaut hatten nach nur 2 monaten "dem erdboden gleich gemacht" worden, waren wirklich nur kleine jumps, ohne irgendwem zu nahe zu kommen.....
von daher wäre es im grunde ja nicht schlecht wenn teile des VP verkauft würden wenn dadurch vielleicht eine MTB strecke entsteht.....
so wie es momentan ist, ist es auf jeden fall nervig.....daher gibt es wirklich ein paar sehr schöne spots dort wo man auch noch was draus machen könnte....naja steht in den sternen

wer lust hat auf ne runde im VP einfach mailen.........

greetz Cyco


----------



## crasher-mike (5. Januar 2007)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> mal so  nebenbei, leider ist der Volkspark(kurz VP) von irgendwelchen militanten rentnern in der hand die absichtlich die single trails mit ästen, baumstämmen oder sogar fäkalien versperren, haben das schon oft mitbekommen, scheint so als ob dort sich immer welche zum "cruising" treffen, auf jeden fall wurde schon oft genug obszöne sachen dort gesehen.



mmmhhhh, hab gerade mal die suchfunktion bemüht, weil mir das auch immer wieder auffällt. gestern bin ich über den lenker gegangen, da leicht von der fahrtrichtung weggeneigt ein dicker rutschiger ast (dünner baumstamm) unter dem laub lag......

habs auch aufgegeben die wege frei zu räumen. mittlerweile räume ich lediglich die äste zu seite, die ein fahren der ideallinie behindern. d.h.als mtb'ler  kann man/frau fahren und die "rentner ???" denken die wege sind noch blockiert.

also bitte nicht hauen, wenn da einer in bike klamotten stöcker auf den abfahrten positioniert )


dennoch.............ätzende aktion


----------

